# What materials are needed for the big 3?



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

Other than wiring and connectors what do I need for the big 3 upgrade? I have stock battery termiinals so what would be a good upgrade?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

You basically hit the nail on the head. For the big three you will need the following:

1/0 wire...probably around 10 ft. 
1/0 ring terminals 6 or 8 depending on if your going to fuse between the alt and battery

And a positive and negative battery terminal that accepts 1/0 ring terminals. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 18 2010, 07:23 AM~17524979
> *You basically hit the nail on the head. For the big three you will need the following:
> 
> 1/0 wire...probably around 10 ft.
> ...


JUST WONDERING, WHY DO PEOPLE JUST THINK YOU NEED SOME 1/0 GAUGE POWER WIRE. I KEEP SEEING THIS. 

YOUR WIRING (DEPENDENT ON WHAT YOU ARE GOING TO BE POWERING)
WHY BUY 1/0 GUAGE WIRE FOR A 600 WATT SYSTEM?????


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 18 2010, 07:48 AM~17525814
> *JUST WONDERING, WHY DO PEOPLE JUST THINK YOU NEED SOME 1/0 GAUGE POWER WIRE.  I KEEP SEEING THIS.
> 
> YOUR WIRING (DEPENDENT ON WHAT YOU ARE GOING TO BE POWERING)
> ...


My bad....I tend to assume someone putting the time/work into the Big three is going a little bigger than 600 watts. 

Basically the needed size of wire/ring terminals are dependent on what amount of power you are trying to run. Not to mention if your going to do it, mine as well just do 1/0 the first time so your not re-doing it later on down the road when upgrading. :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 18 2010, 08:59 AM~17525922
> *My bad....I tend to assume someone putting the time/work into the Big three is going a little bigger than 600 watts.
> 
> Basically the needed size of wire/ring terminals are dependent on what amount of power you are trying to run. Not to mention if your going to do it, mine as well just do 1/0 the first time so your not re-doing it later on down the road when upgrading.  :biggrin:
> *


i am going it run 1/0 and fuse the alt wire, what battery terminals would u recommond?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 18 2010, 09:59 AM~17525922
> *My bad....I tend to assume someone putting the time/work into the Big three is going a little bigger than 600 watts.
> 
> Basically the needed size of wire/ring terminals are dependent on what amount of power you are trying to run. Not to mention if your going to do it, mine as well just do 1/0 the first time so your not re-doing it later on down the road when upgrading.  :biggrin:
> *


I MEAN DO NOT GET ME WRONG, IT IS ALWAYS GOOD TO THINK AHEAD. I CAN NOT REMEMBER THE LAST TIME I STARTED WITH A SYSTEM, AND DID NOT UPGRADE LATER


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 18 2010, 06:28 PM~17530663
> *I MEAN DO NOT GET ME WRONG, IT IS ALWAYS GOOD TO THINK AHEAD.  I CAN NOT REMEMBER THE LAST TIME I STARTED WITH A SYSTEM, AND DID NOT UPGRADE LATER
> *


exactly, I always go over board in the end. Better to have a solid charging system then to be pissed when you have to tear your old shit out and upgrade.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+May 18 2010, 03:28 PM~17530663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly, which is why I usually tend to lean towards going overboard from the start. May not need 1/0 for the electrical upgrade, but better to just suck it up and start with it then pay more down the road. :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

1/0 is standard these s days less resistance is ALWAYS GOOD i got 1/0 in all my cars...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah im sucking it up and doing 1/0 now, but my power wire for subs is 4 gauge.

But i need to upgrade my battery terminals, any suggestions?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@May 18 2010, 08:57 PM~17532885
> *1/0 is standard these s days less resistance is ALWAYS GOOD i got 1/0 in all my cars...
> *


THAT IS A BIG STATEMENT


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 18 2010, 09:59 PM~17532910
> *yeah im sucking it up and doing 1/0 now, but my power wire for subs is 4 gauge.
> 
> But i need to upgrade my battery terminals, any suggestions?
> *


I get mine from Autozone etc.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 18 2010, 08:59 PM~17532910
> *yeah im sucking it up and doing 1/0 now, but my power wire for subs is 4 gauge.
> 
> But i need to upgrade my battery terminals, any suggestions?
> *


I ALWAYS GO TO EBAY, PHOENIX GOLD HAVE SOME REALLY NICE BATTERY TERMINALS. THEY ARE EXPENSIVE, BUT I LIKE THE EASE OF INSTALLATION


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 18 2010, 06:59 PM~17532910
> *But i need to upgrade my battery terminals, any suggestions?
> *


Check out Darvex.com They have great deals on products, and carry some quality brands like Stinger and such.


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

ok whats the big 3?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62+May 28 2010, 02:01 AM~17630350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically it is upgrading the charging/electrical system in your vehicle to increase efficiency.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@May 28 2010, 11:38 AM~17633767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FAIL MUCH? :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@May 28 2010, 05:59 PM~17636128
> *FAIL MUCH? :uh:
> *


What does that post accomplish? :uh:


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 28 2010, 06:00 PM~17636447
> *What does that post accomplish?  :uh:
> *


UHH I THINK HE WAS TRYING TO BE FUNNY =ALSO A FAIL :wow:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Jun 9 2010, 07:48 PM~17741611
> *UHH I THINK HE WAS TRYING TO BE FUNNY =ALSO A FAIL :wow:
> *


YEAH HE HAS TO BE JUST MESSING AROUND


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@May 28 2010, 02:38 PM~17633767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST A SHOT IN THE DARK ALSO, I MEAN YOU KNOW YOU CAN EASILY RUN THOSE POWER WIRES UP AROUND THE HUMPS RIGHT, TO HIDE THOSE WIRES


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@May 28 2010, 02:38 PM~17633767
> *
> 
> 
> ...



why didn't you put the other wire on the other side of the circuit breaker?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@May 28 2010, 02:38 PM~17633767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------

